# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ubuntu të funksionojë me "wireless"

## interX

Pershendetje!
Fillimisht ju falenderoj per keshillat qe me keni dhene ne fillimet e mia me ubuntu.
Sapo instalova ne laptopin tim Ubuntun si sistem virtual, me anen e VMWare.
Funksionon shume mire.
Me sa kam kuptuar deri tani Ubuntu kerkon lidhje me internet per te instaluar aplikacione te tjera. 
A ka ndonje menyre qe te me funksionoje ubuntu me wirless sepse deri tani nuk tregon se kap vale, pavaresisht se ka.
Une dua te kem Eklipsin
Dua ta bej grafiken e Ubuntus me terheqese. (qe tua prish mendjen perdoruesve te Windows  :ngerdheshje: )
dhe dua ndonje program qe te me hapi kenget.
Faleminderit!

----------


## interX

pasi shkruajta komanden : sudo apt-gt install eclipse - doli se nuk gjendej paketa
pasi ndoqa udhezimet qe me ka dhene altix tek nje teme me pare, dhe rishkruajta komanden me doli : 'sudo' is not known on line 5 in source list/etc/apt/sources.list
               The list of sources could not be read
 :i ngrysur:  (

----------


## helios

Nuk kam eksperience me VMWare, por mesa kam pare ketu, ti ke ca kohe qe i ke hyre Linux-it edhe per nevoja shkolle. Pse nuk provon ta instalosh Ubuntu "shqeto", pra pa virtualizime e me the e te thashe?  :buzeqeshje: 
Megjithate, AltiX apo ndonje tjeter, mund te te ndihmoje ketu, sidoqofte 2 qindarkat e mia...

----------


## che_guevara86

o shok nga fshati .
UNE e kam instaluar ubuntu 8.10 dhe lidheshe per shtate pale qefe ne wireless .
Problemi mbase mos eshte se ti nuk ke sinjal te forte me e lidh dmth po ja vjedh nodnjerit sinjalin por nuk arrin te lidhet edhe pse  mund te duket .
Azhornimet te 8.10 ti jep siper djathas me nje ikone "llampe" shko kerkoji instaloji dhe mbaroi puna .
Mua me beri nja 200mb azhornime dhe eshte per qef...
Ubuntu 8.10 instalohet si aplikacion normal ne windows dhe ka shume tools(vegla) dhe ske nevojne ti fusesh as msn as yahoo ose mediaplayer .
ISHTE TOP FARE .
E ka provu shoku pa merak www.ubuntu.com

----------

